# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Helsingin metron ratakaavio

## Bussiterminaali

Olen tuommoisen piirrellyt ylös Helsingin metroverkosta. Siitä puuttuu vielä ainakin Itäkeskuksen alueelta vaihteita/raiteita...

MODEDIT/vko: Poistettu rikkinäinen kuvalinkki 26.11.2005

----------


## Antero Alku

Onko tosiaan niin, että Itäkeskuksen keskiraiteelle tullaan idästä aina pohjoisen raiteen kautta? Toisin sanoen ei ole mahdollista, että Mellummäestä ja Vuosaaresta voisi saapua junat samaan aikaan rinnakkaisille laitureille.

Vai onko tässä nyt sellainen kohta, josta vielä puuttuu raiteita?

Antero

----------


## Bussiterminaali

Todennäköisesti se ei ole niin miten tuo minun kartta väittää. Itäkeskuksen(ja kaikkien muiden paikkojen havainnot on tehty alueilta mihin ihminen pääsee eli junat ja laiturit.) Muistelen nähneeni tuossa muutama päivä sitten kun metrolla tulin Myllypurosta että siinä olisi ristikkovaihde tunnelissa. Eli niin kuin sanoit siihen voi todennäköisesti tulla kaksi junaa saman aikaisesti eri raiteille. Nyt kun poikkeusliikenne, ja kun mellunmäen juna tulee keskimmäiselle raiteelle, sen näkee pohjoisimman raiteen tunnelin suulta ennen kuin se vaihtaa raidetta.

----------


## typhoon

http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/8...trorata5la.jpg
Tuo kaavio selventänee aika paljon. Kerran kun tulin Myllypuron suunnasta, niin metro joutui odottamaan Vuosaaresta tulevaa junaa.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/8...trorata5la.jpg
> Tuo kaavio selventänee aika paljon. Kerran kun tulin Myllypuron suunnasta, niin metro joutui odottamaan Vuosaaresta tulevaa junaa.


Tuo selvensi aika paljon. Siitä kiitos. Heräsi vaan ajatus että nyt kun ajetaan poikkeusreiteillä että miksiköhän ne ei aja tuota pätkälinjaa Vuosaareen Mellunmäen sijasta? Mellunmäestä voisi ajaa suoraan kolmoselle ja siitä keskustaan ja Vuosaaresta tuleva metro ajaisi kakkoselle ja siitä käännölle.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Heräsi vaan ajatus että nyt kun ajetaan poikkeusreiteillä että miksiköhän ne ei aja tuota pätkälinjaa Vuosaareen Mellunmäen sijasta? Mellunmäestä voisi ajaa suoraan kolmoselle ja siitä keskustaan ja Vuosaaresta tuleva metro ajaisi kakkoselle ja siitä käännölle.


Tätä olen minäkin ihmetellyt, koska liikenteen hoidon kannalta olisi fiksumpaa juuri näin päin. Tulee väistämättä mieleen, että pidetäänkö Mellunmäen haaraa ja sen käyttäjiä jollain lailla huonompina ja Vuosaarta Aurinkolahtineen parempana.

Olisihan voinut ajaa myös "demokraattisesti". Keskustasta tulevat junat olisivat vuorotelleet Vuosaareen ja Mellunkylän väliä, samoin liityntämetrolähdöt.

Antero

----------


## TKK

HKL-Suunnitteluyksikön perustelu tälle järjestelylle on se, että Kontulan ja Mellunmäen suuntaan on Itäkeskuksesta parempaa bussiliityntäliikennettä kuin Vuosaareen. Tällä nykyisellä järjestelyllä on vähemmän niitä matkustajia, jotka joutuvat metron poikkeusliikenteen vuoksi vaihtamaan kulkuvälinettä kahdesti matkalla Helsingin keskustasta määränpäähänsä Itä-Helsingissä.

----------


## ultrix

Haluaisin kuulla lisää noista Töölön suuntaan kaartuvista raiteista Kampissa. Itse asiassa Kampin huhuttu extra-metroasema kiehtoo minua myös, kellään tietoa näistä?

----------


## juhanahi

> Haluaisin kuulla lisää noista Töölön suuntaan kaartuvista raiteista Kampissa. Itse asiassa Kampin huhuttu extra-metroasema kiehtoo minua myös, kellään tietoa näistä?


Nuo Töölön suuntaan kääntyvät raiteet tunnetaan Kampin kääntöraiteena. Kääntöraiteelle ei toki ole Ruoholahden aseman ja kääntöraiteen avaamisen jälkeen ollut nimensä mukaista käyttöä. Pisin raide näistä kolmesta ulottuu noin 600 m:n päähän Kampin aseman laiturin päästä, kahden muun ollessa puolet lyhyempiä. Raiteiden suuntahan on Mechelininkadulle; pisin ulottuu Mechelininkadun-Hietaniemenkadun-Leppäsuonkadun tienoille.

Kampin kääntöraiteelta itään menevälle linjaraiteelle tuleva raide ylittää länteen ajettavan linjaraiteen, joten sieltä siis löytyy tunnelissa oleva eritasoristeys. Jos seuraa Kampin raiteella 1 Ruoholahdesta tulevan junan saapumista, huomaa sen tulevan sivusta, vaihteesta erkanevalta raiteelta, kun taas sen kiskoista heijastuvat valot paljastavat kääntöraiteelta tulevan raiteen tulevan vaihteesta suoraan.

----------


## Harri Turunen

Ai raide ulottuu noinkin kauas... Liekö joskus selvitetty, josko siihen raiteen päähän voisi tai peräti kannattaisi laittaa asema? Opiskelupaikkoja ja asutustahan tuolla on aika paljon. Ilmeisesti radalta ei pääse sujuvasti takaisin itään päin...

----------


## Compact

SRS järjesti kerran patikkaretken Kampin käännölle Kampin silloiselta pääteliikennepaikalta. Käveltiin ratapohjaa pitkin Ruoholahteenkin ja toista takaisin. Ihmeteltiin maanalla olevaa ratasiltaakin. Muistaakseni junien kääntöratapihan päässä oli hätäkäyttöön tarkoitetut kierreportaat maanpinnalle ja sieltä jostain verkkojen läpi kajasti Hietaniemen hautausmaata vasten oleva Mechelinkadun jalkakäytävän seutu. Siitä olisi joskus helppo jatkaa rataa kaarteessa jonnekin Taka-Töölöä kohti, mutta ei siihen asemaa voi/kannata rakentaa?

----------


## ultrix

> Ai raide ulottuu noinkin kauas... Liekö joskus selvitetty, josko siihen raiteen päähän voisi tai peräti kannattaisi laittaa asema? Opiskelupaikkoja ja asutustahan tuolla on aika paljon. Ilmeisesti radalta ei pääse sujuvasti takaisin itään päin...


Suomenruåtsalaiset varmaan kannattaisivat Hankenin omaa metroasemaa, mutta tuolta on vain muutama sata metri Kampin keskukseen, joten sikäli turhaa... Jos kiskot johtaisivat vielä muutaman sata metriä Töölömpään niin sitten olisikin jo aivan eri asia.  :Smile:  Lienee toistaiseksi siis vain hyvä, että kaikki metrot käyvät Greesviikkenissä asti.
Tietty eri asia, jos jokin rikas finlandssvensk-säätiö kustantaa sinne raiteen päähän metroaseman, mutta muuten parempi käyttää ne rahat johonkin kriittisempään kohteeseen.

Mutta entäs se käyttämätön metroasemalaituri? Muistaakseni luin jostain, että Kamppiin olisi rakennettu Töölön suunnan varalle sellainen. Vai olenko nähnyt unia? Onko tällaisia muitakin? Jossain oli puhetta, että johoknin Munkkivuoren(!) liikekeskukseen tms. olisi rakennettu myös metroa varten halli, mutta nykyään siellä olisi alko. Tällaiset metron "pääsiäismunat" kiehtovat meikäläistä suuresti. =)

----------


## JE

Se Munkkivuoren ostari on toki alkujaan "metroasema", mutta silloisissa metrosuunnitelmissa esiintynyt metro oli tosiasiassa pikaraitiotie. Nykymallista mammuttimetroa ei sinne asti ole vakavissaan kaavailtu.

----------


## JMerlin

> Tällaiset metron "pääsiäismunat" kiehtovat meikäläistä suuresti. =)


Kampin nykyisten laitureiden alla on kuulemma niiden kanssa kohtisuorassa valmiiksi louhitut hallit toisille laitureille nk. U-linjan metroa varten. Nykyisillä laitureilla näkyy alaosassa betoniset palkit, joiden oletan olevan juuri alla olevien laitureiden kohdalla, ainakin se olisi järkeenkäypää. U-linjan suunnitelma oli kai suunnilleen Huopalahti - Töölö - Kamppi - eteläinen kantakaupunki - Hakaniemi - Käpylä vai olikohan Oulunkylä? Vastaavasti Hakaniemessä olisi nykyisten kanssa yhdensuuntaiset hallit louhittu valmiiksi rinnalle. (Martinlaakson radan laiturithan on rakennettu metroksi muuttamiseen sopiviksi - en sitten tiedä liittyikö se tähän samaan suunnitelmaan.) Nyttemminhän samaisia laitureita suunnitellaan käytettävän Viikin - Pasilan - Töölön - Laajasalon metroon.

Ja Rautatientorilla kun oli kiire päästä rakentamaan asemaa, vaikka vielä ei ollut päätetty tuleeko metro syvälle vai lähelle pintaa, hötkyiltiin louhimaan tunnelit kumpaankin syvyyteen. Viimeeksi kun asiasta olin jyvällä, ne lähempänä pintaa olevat olivat kössihalleina.

Ja Sörnäisten paikkeilla tunnelin suulla on valmis haara Itä-Helsingin - Pasilan metrolle.

Vielä muutama vuosi sitten Kaisaniemen aseman valmiiksi louhitut laiturit, joiden kohdalla junat ajoivat hiljempaa, olisivat kuuluneet tämän tarinan jatkoksi.

(Edit: typo)

----------


## JE

> Vielä muutama vuosi sitten Kaisaniemen aseman valmiiksi louhitut laiturit, joiden kohdalla junat ajoivat hiljempaa, olisivat kuuluneet tämän tarinan jatkoksi.


Kyllähän siinä sätkyn saa kun tajuaa miten pitkään Kaisaniemessäkin on jo ollut asema. Mutta kyllä se vaan minulle kelpaa että kymmenen=muutama.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vastaavasti Hakaniemessä olisi nykyisten kanssa yhdensuuntaiset hallit louhittu valmiiksi rinnalle. (Martinlaakson radan laiturithan on rakennettu metroksi muuttamiseen sopiviksi - en sitten tiedä liittyikö se tähän samaan suunnitelmaan.) Nyttemminhän samaisia laitureita suunnitellaan käytettävän Viikin - Pasilan - Töölön - Laajasalon metroon.


Kyllä liittyi. Smith-Polvisen liikennesuunnitelmassa U-metro kulki Martinlaakson radan linjaukselta Töölön kautta Rautatieasemalle tai pikemminkin Kaivokadulle, ja sitten Hakaniemen kautta pohjoiseen päätyen Länsi-Pakilaan. Pasilan metro oli lyhyt Sörnäinen - Pasila - Töölö.

Helsinki ja VR tekivät kuitenkin sopimuksen, jossa reitit jaettiin. Pohjois-eteläsuunta oli VR:n aluetta, itä-länsisuunta oli HKL:n aluetta. Käytännön rakentamisessa kuitenkin varauduttiin kaikkeen. Ylimääräisten asemien kohdalla tämä varautuminen on tainnut olla aika kallistakin, mutta historiastahan tiedämme, ettei rahan kanssa ollut niin tiukkaa metron alkuaikoina.

Töölön mutkasta voi sanoa sen verran, että kääntöraide louhittiin siihen suuntaan, koska sen ajateltiin olevan metron jatkosuunta keskustassa. Länsimetro muuttui kuitenkin arvovaltakysymykseksi, ja Ruoholahden rakentamisen tarkoitus oli taivuttaa Espoota mm. uhkaamalla, että Espoon bussien pääteasemaksi tuleekin Ruoholahti.

Antero

----------


## Markku K

> http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/8...trorata5la.jpg
> Tuo kaavio selventänee aika paljon. Kerran kun tulin Myllypuron suunnasta, niin metro joutui odottamaan Vuosaaresta tulevaa junaa.


Osaatko sanoa kenen nettisivuilla tuo kuva on ja mistä kuva on saatu?

----------

